# Visa 189 - Claiming Partner points



## Kelly Annie (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone clarify me on claiming partner's points.

My husband received ACS positive letter on SOL code and I received ACS positive letter on CSOL code.
I have cleared my competent english and Im younger than 50 years.
Can he claim partner's points?

I read this in immigration portal 
Partner skills
Evidence that at the time you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
was under 50 years of age; and
had at least Competent English; and
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).



We both have completed engineering and working in IT. Does SOL and CSOL play a role on claiming partner points?

Kelly


----------



## Philips83 (Aug 18, 2016)

Please also help me with my point in Partner Skills, 
My wife is the main applicant and she expect to get 65 pts for accountant general and I think it is not enough for Visa 189, therefore I want to be assessed for the Partner skills, however, my qualifications are below:
1. Bachelor Degree on Accounting in Vietnam
2. Completed Fundamental (first 10 papers) of ACCA
3. MBA – Shidler College of Business – University of Hawaii
4. IELTS 6.0

Please advise whether with that information, can I get the positive assessment from CPA for 5 Partner Skill point.

Thank you very much


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

Kelly Annie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone clarify me on claiming partner's points.
> 
> ...


yes he can claim 5 partner points.
While lodging EOI for the main applicant make sure to add the partner details as well.


----------



## Kelly Annie (Aug 18, 2016)

kingofnowhere said:


> yes he can claim 5 partner points.
> While lodging EOI for the main applicant make sure to add the partner details as well.


My agent have submitted EOI for Visa 190 and he says for Visa 189 the skills should be same, and so we are not eligible to claim the Partner points.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Kelly Annie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone clarify me on claiming partner's points.
> 
> ...


If he's applying for a 189 visa, then no he cannot claim partner points since your occupation isn't also on the SOL. If he's applying for a 190 visa, then I think he can claim partner points - as I understand it, all occupation on the SOL are also assumed to be on the CSOL.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Philips83 said:


> Please also help me with my point in Partner Skills,
> My wife is the main applicant and she expect to get 65 pts for accountant general and I think it is not enough for Visa 189, therefore I want to be assessed for the Partner skills, however, my qualifications are below:
> 1. Bachelor Degree on Accounting in Vietnam
> 2. Completed Fundamental (first 10 papers) of ACCA
> ...


You should refer to the information CPA publishes on their website. No, you will not get a positive skills assessment since you need 7.0 in each component of the IELTS Academic test (or the equivalent scores in one of the other English tests). Whether your education qualifications are sufficient, I have no idea - you'd need to refer to the CPA website.

P.S. It's not considered polite to "hijack" someone else's thread before their question has been answered.


----------



## Kelly Annie (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks Maggie-May24. Yes you are correct.

For visa 189 - Applicant with SOL cannot claim points from the partner with CSOL. ie the applicant and the co applicant should be under SOL.
For visa 190 - SOL or CSOL doesn't matter. The applicant can claim partner points.

Confirmed with the immigration support people.

Kelly.


----------



## Rosa12 (Oct 26, 2016)

Kelly Annie said:


> Thanks Maggie-May24. Yes you are correct.
> 
> For visa 189 - Applicant with SOL cannot claim points from the partner with CSOL. ie the applicant and the co applicant should be under SOL.
> For visa 190 - SOL or CSOL doesn't matter. The applicant can claim partner points.
> ...


Yes, this one is correct.


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

*55 points to apply 190 or 189*

Hi I am new here but can you please help me out guys.

I have an ACS assessment (RPL route minus 6yrs and the employment after Jan 2014 considered to equate for my role and I can count 5 points for now March 2017) under SOL and recently pass PTE so my qualifications are Age - 25, Bachelor - 15, Work - 5, PTE - 10 Total of 55. I will pass an EOI to under 190.

My partner is in AU with 457 (Software Tester) visa under CSOL. If she will get assessed to ACS. Can she be assesed as Software Engineer? We would have to figure it out so it will either be she will be the one applying for PR and I as dependent or I would pass.
Age - 30, Bachelor - 15 , IELTS - otw , Year of relevant work - 5

If we lodge partner points does it mean we need to pass EOI each under 190/189 visa or just one applicant will do.

Thank you all for your support. I know its long but I appreciate any reply


----------

